# Screen orange tint



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay so a few weeks back my motherboard went bad and I had to send it off. So I had to move all of my stuff inside my computer a put them in a box. Since then I have moved into an apartment. Today I got my motherboard back and I got everything booted up and working again. (Is how I am typing this right now). But now for some reason my screen has a orange-yellowish tint to it and It will not go away.. I do not know what is causing this.. I am guessing either the vid card or monitor... I sure hope not. I would rather it be the monitor since it is under warranty. Anyone know what could fix this? 

Specs...
AMD 64 3500+
2GB Kingston Value RAM
DFI Lanparty UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert
eVGA 7800 GT
Antec 550W PS


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you tried to adjust the color on the video card? Right click on desktop, click on properties, go to the Settings tab, go to Advanced...there should be a tab for color. You can adjust the hue of the Red, Blue, and Green. 

If that doesn't work...the next easiest thing to do is try another monitor on your system or you monitor on another PC. If the other monitor has a tint, then it is your video card.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try reseating your video card. Make sure it is connected tightly. Would you have another computer/monitor you could use to troubleshoot this?


----------

